# ? on imodium vs lomotil



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

When i take imodium i get a couple days of freedom no bowel movement which suits me fine>>with lonox generic for lomotil>>> i still go 2-3 times a day not real loose but still have to go sometimes some urgency,,,is lonox not working for me or is it just the way that drug works? ihave to take a holiday from imodium becuae sometimes it does not work, but i do not like the fact that i can take 2 lonox and still have to go..i want a break from this cursed conditon.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

well when I was taking immodium I would take 2 and it would take up to 2hrs to work but then I would be good for a day or two. Like you I would have to take a day or two off if I took it a few day in a row because it would make my stomach cramp and I ended up in D anyways. Now I take lomotil the generic kind. I take 2 in the morning and am good all day. The next morning I will have a bowel movement or 2 then I will take my next 2 and within 20 minutes I'm good to go. Now if I eat something that I shouldn't then I will have a bowel movement but it will be without the urgency. So for me lomotil works better even though I have to take it everyday. It really takes away the urgency for me. I havent used immodium in so long but I figured I could switch between the two every once in a while so that my body doesn't get use to either one. So far though I have been doing great on lomotil and i have been taking it everyday since June of 09.


----------

